# First push 12-06-09



## Freddy130 (Jan 20, 2005)

Finally got a pushable amount of snow 3-5", was very wet and heavy. Fredericton looks like a skating rink tonight, the sanding trucks will be busy. Didn't get to many pictures, the broken back wasn't helping to much. Looks like a big storm coming Wednesday night, hopefully will get some better pictures.

Enjoy,

Freddy


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

Looks good. How do you like the BOSS VXT?


----------



## Newfie Ranger (Mar 31, 2008)

Nice Pictures. You received the same wet junk we had last night. A fun way to kick off the season - finally!!


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

nice pictures, we are suppossed to be getting a nice sorm tomarrow night in il. have a good seson


----------



## F350plowing (Oct 11, 2009)

I like the new truck looks good


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

That last pic is SWEET!!!


----------

